# HELP ME! Jumping position



## KendallAR (Aug 18, 2010)

By the way:
Please don't critique the picture, critique what I said in the post! I already know that I wasn't gripping enough in the picture, the point of the pic was to show what I meant by "whole body sliding back"


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

If it wasn't for you're sliding back, I'd say you have a decent position. 

Is it possible your stirrups are too long. It doesn't look like you're able to sink you weight into your heels.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, good one. I've never seen anything like that. Saddle looks to be in the right place. I have no clue why you're ending up 4" behind it when jumping. Have you tried other saddles to see if it's just a freak saddle fit thing?


----------



## KendallAR (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you! 
And thanks for the suggestion, too! I'm about to go outside and jump, so any suggestions are really appreciated!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

It could be your saddle. Does it truely fit you correctly? 

The saddle you choose, must be the perfect one. Think of it like....how Harry Potter found the "perfect" wand for him...I know, weird analogy but it's what popped in my head....so work with me.....

The saddle you choose, must not only fit your horse well, but you also. It must AID your position. It must HELP you solidify your position well and easily. It must HELP you - not hinder you. It must be the perfect match.

Sounds to me, and it is only an assumption since I cannot see you in this saddle at all, or see pictures of you in it - is that since you have put so much effort into fixing this 1 issue, with on success....that the saddle is hindering you, not aiding you.

I personaly don't think it is you.........I think it is the saddle.


----------



## KendallAR (Aug 18, 2010)

Actually, I JUST bought a new saddle haha!
The picture above is with my old saddle.

My new saddle fits both myself and my horse perfectly, and its SO comfortable. It's helped a ton with keeping me up front instead of sliding. But I still slide back about an inch or so.

If it wasn't the saddle, does anyone have any other suggestions? :/


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

it almost looks like you are being left behind....possibility


----------



## KendallAR (Aug 18, 2010)

**

You guys! I just jumped today and my leg was near perfect! 

(But we only jumped about 3ft so it was nothing too challenging)

Here are 2 pictures. As you can see my core is a little more forward than I would like it, but I was mostly concentrating on #1: DISTANCES, and #2: not sliding back.

Now that the sliding problem is solved, I can FINALLY start focusing on things like my release and stuff!


*****Please say any critiques or suggestions now!*****
I'm very open to crit. Obviously, I already know that in these pictures I need more of a release, and for my core to be farther back. But go ahead and tell me more if you'd like! Or good excercises to fix the above.

And if anyone knows of a good way to see distances, l*et me know!!!* I have so much trouble!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Your feet are still fairly flat in the stirrup....push your heels down._

_Your release is actually pretty good. You arent catching him in the mouth or have droppy reins. Maybe an inch or two further up. What I dont like is your arched/hollowed back, but it kind of looks like that is your natural position and not forced._

_Distances: The only way to be able to see them is to do them. Have your coach tell you what a line should ride in. Get it in that many. Then lengthen and shorten. Ride straight and bending lines, knowing and not knowing what the line is to ride in. Count out loud! The whole line. Count to singles as well. If you think the jump is 5 strides out, start counting out loud from 5 and see if you are right or wrong. Chipping in or leaving long means you should have held your horse or moved them up._


----------



## KendallAR (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you soooo much!  Those are great things to think about.

A little more about the distances: You said the thing about count how far striding you think you are back (like 5,4,3,2,1,JUMP). But I tried that today and was like 3 strides off hahaha. I just can't see them, like at all :-(


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It might be helpful to walk it first yourself, so you know how many strides you want coming off the corner (or whatever) before approaching the jump. You can step it out yourself this way and so know what your horse should be doing.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

When you count your strides start at 1, guessing isn't a good idea.


----------



## ohsareee (Jan 9, 2010)

You have very nice form in your updated photos, I can see this in your original photo and in your updated: Your stirrups are a hole or two too long for jumping, they might work wonderfully for you on the flat but I ride Hunter/Jumper and mostly Equitation. We flat with our stirrups two holes longer and I can see that you are really reaching for your stirrup over the jumps, this causes you to be reaching and leaning a bit forward over the jumps. Try shortening and then jumping, you will probably be very suprised with how much more secure your leg feels and it will make alot of difference, I know it did for me the first time! Try reading some of George Morris' critiques(if you can) in practical horseman.

Also for seeing your distance, as you may know jumping a horse causes strain on their body so to work on seeing your spot better try doing alot of poles, it will save your horse  I have a 16 year old still doing 3'-3'6" with ease. You will really see a difference when you do alot of poles. I even set up courses of poles and do turns, lines, etc. Also, to help improve your eye, work on a line of poles set at 4 strides, work on getting the 4 then collecting for the 5 and then extending for the 3, it will help a great deal with adjustability and then you can really feel how much of a move you need to make to change your horses stride length which will make courses much easier


----------



## KendallAR (Aug 18, 2010)

Alex S: No I don't mean in lines, I mean like approaching singles. I can't see how many strides away I am from it so that I can adjust the striding so I don't get longs and chips. :/

UnrealJumper: So you're supposed to start at 1 and count up? What good does that do, does that help keep the beat or something? (That question sounds rude but I promise that's not the way I meant it, I'm really asking lol!) 

Ohsareee: Thanks so much! I do find myself sometimes reaching for them, but I've never shortened them any farther because it makes my legs tired. I usually ride in my dressage saddle, so I'll start riding 50/50 so that I can have the right muscles for both disciplines! I do read George Morris' critiques, that's my favorite magazine and his critiques are always so helpful and seem spot-on! And ah funny you said the thing about the poles on the ground because I have tried that and I think it really DOES help-- I'll start doing it more!


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

No worries, no offense taken! When I was taught to count my strides, it helped me keep rhythm. If your doing a course you have to know the distances of combos and all that, so why not practice?


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

Try not to arch your back. In the 2nd and 3r photo's it looks like you are arching your back a little. Try and kept a nice flat staight back over fences.


----------

